# Holiday sales



## synthpunk (Nov 26, 2016)

If you are still looking I did see sales at Tal 30 percent off and synthmaster 5off not sure if the Uhe discounts are still active but there was 30% off Diva for its 5th anniversary and if you own other Uhe products other discounts available as well I thought I read last night on kvr this is good until the 29th please post any others you might see between now and the new year


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 26, 2016)

Here are the details for the Uhe sale
https://www.u-he.com/cms/201-diva-birthday-even

Looks like the sale ends Monday midnight Berlin time


----------



## AllanH (Nov 26, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> ... was 30% off Diva for its _50th_ anniversary ...


Urs must be older than I thought


----------



## Chandler (Nov 26, 2016)

I think I'm going for Reaktor since its 50% off.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 28, 2016)

Reaktor 6 is very cool and addictive make sure you download the free Boscomac instruments



Chandler said:


> I think I'm going for Reaktor since its 50% off.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 2, 2016)

3 more days left just a reminder



Chandler said:


> I think I'm going for Reaktor since its 50% off.


----------



## Chandler (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks. I bought it a few days ago. I have so many other things to play with I haven't messed with it too much, but the little time I have spent with it is awesome. I can't wait to dig in more. The sound design posiblities are amazing and even though I doubt it will become my number 1 synth, for making crazy wavetables alone it is worth it. The comb filter is amazing.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 3, 2016)

It's not on sale yet, but I got a great deal on the Chris Hein Orchestral Winds Compact the other day, and I highly recommend it. Especially if you've owned any other Hein instrument, as the workflow is that much simpler. A terrific library imo.


----------



## Justus (Dec 3, 2016)

http://lexiconpro.com/en-US/promotions/lexicon-2016-holiday-offer-60-off-all-plug-ins
http://www.uaudio.com/uad-plugins/all-plugins.html


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 3, 2016)

The Unfinished sound sets up to 50% off until the end of December use discount code LITTLEDRUMMERBOY


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 5, 2016)

I just bought the Chris Hein Winds Vol.2 Clarinets today. No sale on it, but after having been mightily impressed by the Hein Compact Winds I just had to get the full instrument. I'll be picking up Vol. 3, the Oboes (which includes a terrific sounding d'amore), later this month.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 14, 2016)

Softube modular on sale $79
https://www.softube.com/modular


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 16, 2016)

Perimeter sound 30% off all sound sets I really recommend their zebra 2 Soundsets highly.

http://sites.fastspring.com/perimtersound/product/perimetersoundwebshop


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 17, 2016)

Origins of Audio soundsets 35% off use . Zebra and Serum soundsets highly recommended. Use code 35XMAS16 
https://originsofaudio.com/shop/


----------

